# A Battle at Cajon Pass, Winter 2018



## HybridHobby (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello everyone, It's been awhile! I've been dealing with business and school affairs the last few weeks and now back to work bringing ya'll some awesome, scuffed railroad content! Hope you all enjoy the venture to Cajon over the last few weeks, more new content coming soon!


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Man those are some trains!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We need more track to model that!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I live just a few short miles from the bottom of the pass, and always enjoyed seeing the trains that roll thru there. Also sitting outside the San Bernardino train station, and watching the trains coming thru there is enjoyable also. Those are some impressive trains.


----------

